# registration for pitbulls



## shoera (Aug 25, 2014)

hi there, how do I get registration papers for my pitbull?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sorry, but unless you received the registration papers from the breeder or person you acquired your pup from, then there is no way to get the registration papers.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Note: if you did receive papers with your pup marked with UKC (United Krnnel Club) or ADBA (american Dog Breeders Association), then you need to check that the breeder/previous owner has signed them allowing you to register your pup, and fill out the necessary information and send it in with your payment to register the pup in your name.


----------

